# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  ~*~ Aftari Speical ~*~

## NInA

*Asalam-o-Alikum

Haan tau, sab apni apni fav dishes batayen. Desert etc. Phir hum aik comprehensive aftar party dayen gay 10 dishes choose ker kay.

Yeh b batana hai kay Aftari mein her ROZ kya khaya? 

in addition, kya kya cook ker letey hain etc? 

Regards,

NInA - u'r lubly sis :up;*

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam Nina 

Good topic :1cool; 

Khaney ka tou naa hi poocho aap  :Frown:  per pakana hmm....mein spaghettis banalettii hoon n macrooniZ, Sandwiches, pakorey...samosey nahin banatii mein :rnop: Custard...pudding...feerni...Fruit chat...Hmmm...I guess yehii cheezein hotteen hein  :Big Grin: 

Baaqi yaad aayein tou baad mein share karoongii :wink: 

Aur favourites...hmm..meethi cheezein ziyada pasand hein :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

thxooo

ermm...mujhe b cookin kuch khas nahin ati...i can cook...pasta, i love spaghetti, pakoray, chips, rolls, rice, eggs, fish, chicken roast, rus malaie :up; 

I love to eat.....Indian Veggi parkoraz, pasta with salat and chatni, QEEMA, filter fish, baryani, chinese and thai food. :up;

----------


## Fairy

:cool;

Arey Nina yeh sub banana aatta hai tou cooking aatii hai na :wink; Aahista aahista baaqii bhi aajeygii  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

hehe...yeah...chalein apni fav dishes mention karein...jin mein say choose karein gay hum

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Favourites tou koi khaas nahin bus acha pakka huwa khana pasand hi aata hai  :Smile:  

Phir bhi agar batana hai tou chicken Pulao khaney mein n dessert mein kheer  :Big Grin:  (custurd, pudding and cold drinks bhi chalein gey  :Big Grin: )

----------


## NInA

cooooooollll.... :Big Grin: ...

so....

nominations mein hain;

* custurd
* pudding 
* cold drinks

----------


## Fairy

Yo! :up;

Aur yeh baaqi sub kya sou rahey hein! :x 

Nina lagta hai party mein hum dono hi hongey bus!  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

hehehe...fiker na kero...sab k ears pull ker k laoon gi unhein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

lol! Yeh bhi acha hai  :Big Grin: 

Wese bhi aajkal yehi tareeqa chaltta hai :up;

----------


## NInA

bilkul ji  :Big Grin: ..bas sirf mere saath NAHIN  :Big Grin:  hehehe....

----------


## Fairy

Goodieeeee!  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

hehehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Abhi tak kaan nahin pakrey kisi k Nina? :S

----------


## NInA

muhaha...app shuro karein na pakerna

----------


## Fairy

Meeeeeeeee...??

----------


## NInA

uuuu kia?

----------


## Fairy

Me kisi k kaan nahin kheinchtii naa  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Aap hi khench lou  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  merii taraf se bhii :wink;

----------


## NInA

muhaha...ijazat hai  :Wink: ...feer sab say phele...ahem...ZEE MOTA...and ADEEL  :Big Grin: ...haha!

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

 :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## NInA

lolz..kia hua

----------


## tahir97

hehe

----------


## NInA

awww...Tahir....why don't u write u'r fav dishes here...

----------


## manni9

hey aaj meri 1st iftar party hea(this year) so let's see kya millta hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

mubarkhaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Hamari party ka kya banna Nina? :dunno;

----------


## NInA

Appo...dafa karein sab ko..hum khud aik candel light dinner ker lein gay ok?  :Frown:

----------


## Sporadic

> hey aaj meri 1st iftar party hea(this year) so let's see kya millta hea


Ahem kahan hai bhai aaj first aftari someone very special or...

----------

